# THis weeks work "Wainscot"



## Gr8trim4u (Jan 5, 2017)

Just some quick shots of what we built up and installed this week. About 200 linear feet of wainscot panels. They are simple panels pocket holed together.(than you for the Kreg Forman) made really quick work. There is an applied molding going inside them. I will fabricate a chair to match the sill profiles. 

More photos to follow. 

If anyone has experience with the reversible Wainscot router bits, I would love to hear about it. 
Pros Cons


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Gonna look good.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the finished pictures.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I'm looking forward to the finished pictures.


Me too. It's gonna be handsome, I'll bet.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Very interesting. Is it normal for the wainscot to be constructed at this stage of construction?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I'm looking forward to the finished pictures.


Me too . I was thinking , if another taller board was added to the railing going down the stairs , it would actually be functional?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

billyjim said:


> Very interesting. Is it normal for the wainscot to be constructed at this stage of construction?


It is great for the carpenters, the painter will be the one cussing.

Also the drywall must be really good as it will be hard to texture with all the panels.
Herb


----------



## Gr8trim4u (Jan 5, 2017)

THis is a new builder for me and he has some really peculiar ideas and ways of doing things. The following conditions applied because i was not involved pre framing. The stairs are pre built the framer installed to close to framing. I wanted to remove the drywall to create the look i have attached pics to in previous jobs. He feels using drywall is cheaper. I told him to buy the materials for true panel work and i would eat the labor to demo the drywall. (I guess 15 sheets of 1/4" sandaply would break the budget). The Drywall job is hideous. The framing is even worse behind that. We have spent 40 manhours tearing out drywall around openings and correcting issues. The story of a finish carpenter.(sorry about the rant) No place for our work to hide. 

I do agree with the wider board at the bottom see attached pics. I get stuck with choosing evils on the job. Sometimes you have to let the owner be the one doing the choosing. The guy with the checkbook may not be right but it is his call. I did a mach up with the taller rail at the bottom and he vetoed it. 

Herb we do not texture our walls or ceilings all smooth finished. These finishers can barely achieve a level 2 at best. My father was a finisher, he was one of the few able to obtain a level 5 finish. To do so everything before him had to be done properly and without fail.


In the attached photos I had total control of the job. I have researched proper techniques on panel work for quite a while. I nailed this one with what i consider to be the proper placement and transition of all components. GAry Katz has a video serious that i purchesed a while back. His information is invaluable. I also am always on the lookout for old pattern books that was the bible for carpenters. Anderson actually produces them at this point.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Anthony I gotta say that's looking dam impressive !


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Anthony, I did not mean to criticize your job. The last pictures are of a different job and that is the correct way to do things. The first pictures being more work for the painter as they have to paint around all that detail.

Here the walls in residential are most often textured for the reasons you cite of the quality of finishing. On the commercial side it is all flat wall.
Residential is bid very competitively, and the Quality suffers unless it is a high end job, and bid by high end subcontractors.

In any event I am sure it will look good in the final product as you seem very persistent in quality control.


----------



## Gr8trim4u (Jan 5, 2017)

No worries Herb. I am the new guy. I just wanted to show i know the right way of doing things. I appreciate constructive criticism. (No Snowflake Here) . OFten times we are stuck doing what we dont want to do.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Interesting series of pics / posts. Thanks for putting them up.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Next they'll want the whole thing in drywall except the mouldings.


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Anthony I gotta say that's looking dam impressive !


Ohhh absolutely!


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Gr8trim4u said:


> THis is a new builder for me and he has some really peculiar ideas and ways of doing things. The following conditions applied because i was not involved pre framing. The stairs are pre built the framer installed to close to framing. I wanted to remove the drywall to create the look i have attached pics to in previous jobs. He feels using drywall is cheaper. I told him to buy the materials for true panel work and i would eat the labor to demo the drywall. (I guess 15 sheets of 1/4" sandaply would break the budget). The Drywall job is hideous. The framing is even worse behind that. We have spent 40 manhours tearing out drywall around openings and correcting issues. The story of a finish carpenter.(sorry about the rant) No place for our work to hide.
> 
> I do agree with the wider board at the bottom see attached pics. I get stuck with choosing evils on the job. Sometimes you have to let the owner be the one doing the choosing. The guy with the checkbook may not be right but it is his call. I did a mach up with the taller rail at the bottom and he vetoed it.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Good explanation and photos.


----------



## Gr8trim4u (Jan 5, 2017)

Some beam work. 

SO spent the majority of the morning furring really bad framing so we could start the wrap. Bottoms of the beams are rabbeted. Sides are dado-ed. We got about half of the sides installed. THese are just shots of at lunch. 

Room is only about 1 1/2" out of square. 

Perimeter is 1x6 held at 6" off of wall. 
1x8 Bottom of beam. Rabbet is 1/2" x 1/2" leaving a 1/4"x 1/2" tongue.


----------



## Gr8trim4u (Jan 5, 2017)

Beams all wrapped up!! 

Finished the beam wraps today. Framers are not my friend on this one!!!

Builder is probably gonna have me take down my crown and install wood panels level. 

Will be finishing up the wainscot and starting on the built in work, next week. Need to finish up the workbench tomorrow and get rid of the uc cart and wings.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Anthony , I'm loving the outcome of the ceilings (well the whole job really) . Super interesting , thanks for sharing


----------



## Gr8trim4u (Jan 5, 2017)

THx Rick 

I am starting another one bigger than this when i finish here. Considering on doing a daily progress for the job. Documenting some of my processes and the way we handle the customs in a production type environment. Would give me a chance to get some input from others and maybe improve the way i do things and help some others out.


----------



## Eugd (Jan 29, 2015)

Simply beautiful work


----------



## Gr8trim4u (Jan 5, 2017)

Here are some of the areas starting to get wrapped up. 

Used a sill bit to for the chair rail. The wall with all the steps in the panel work and window sill are the result of what happens when everyone says the next guy will fix it. The easiest would have been to frame the wall all the up. Would have been the easy way but no everyone kept doing there thing. The Paulk total station in its natural environment. They should be loaded and sawdust everywhere. No 90 degree for the table saw. I have since corrected.


----------

